# Cambrian Patrol



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Randy" <randicus@home.com>* on *Fri, 2 Jun 2000 07:57:41 -0700*
Hi to the list:
I am looking to list members for assistance. The British Columbia Regiment
is entered in the Cambrian Patrol competition in Oct of this year.
I am the medic for the team and although I have experience with providing
EMS to the public I am not a medic by trade.
My most pressing question is "what should I pack in the way of a patrol
medical kit"?
The essence of the Cambrian Patrol is a 3 day 70 Km recce foot patrol in the
mountains of Wales, The patrol is comprised of 8 members in total and weight
reduction is essential.
I need to bring supplies to deal not only with our patrol but also to
provide aid to a possible friendly casualty encountered along the way.
Any assistance will be appreciated.
I would also like to contact Cpl. Wenninger ??? Last I know he was a member
of the Loyal Edmonton Regiment and the team medic on the 1997 Cambrian
Patrol.
Thanks again
Cpl Johnston
BCR DCO
e-mail randicus@home.com
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
BODY 
BACKGROUND-REPEAT: repeat-y COLOR: 000000 FONT-FAMILY: "Verdana", 
"sans serif" FONT-SIZE: 10pt MARGIN-LEFT: 68px
HR 
COLOR: 000000 HEIGHT: 1px WIDTH: 100
Hi to the 
list:
I am 
looking to list
members for assistance. The British Columbia Regiment is entered in the 
Cambrian
Patrol competition in Oct of this year.
I am the 
medic for
the team and although I have experience with providing EMS to the public 
I am
not a medic by trade.
My most 
pressing
question is "what should I pack in the way of a patrol medical
kit"?
The 
essence of the
Cambrian Patrol is a 3 day 70 Km recce foot patrol in the mountains of 
Wales,
The patrol is comprised of 8 members in total and weight reduction is
essential.
I need to 
bring
supplies to deal not only with our patrol but also to provide aid to a 
possible
friendly casualty encountered along the way.
Any 
assistance will
be appreciated.
I would 
also like to
contact Cpl. Wenninger ??? Last I know he was a member of the Loyal 
Edmonton
Regiment and the team medic on the 1997 Cambrian 
Patrol.
Thanks
again
Cpl
Johnston
BCR
DCO
e-mail randicus@home.com
name="Tech Tools.gif"
R0lGODlhIANyAKL/AAAAADMzM2ZmZpmZmcDAwAAAAAAAAAAAACH5BAEAAAQALAAAAAAgA3IAQAP/
SCqi/jAOQIcC8QmKMxSWJ45kaZ5oqq5s675wLM90bd94ru987/80SwPGAYQyRUeRAgIBn9CodEqt
Wq/YrHbL3R4XSkBgNNgUA UkYTyhZIbduHxOr9vv Lx jxt8MwMBFGMjHRFLHH98i4yNjo QkZKT
cW2IHoYegmKKEXCUoKGio6SlpqcxThCJBENngUuEImYOn62ouLm6u7y9vjxNlxccIpaZLQ2dv8vM
zc7P0Hh Jhy2qwqWyiUM0d3e3 Dh4i1l2g smIDEJ4HW4 /w8fLzpscRm8qZANabHp/u9AIKHEiw
YJQ/mcqsMoLkkD0ClmYZnEixosWLJfLtcxCI/6Obaw6HoPG4jiPGkyhTqhz3x9ogCRuVeGhjzpa5
lThz6tz5SMgJdIdEbJI1IhnPo0iTKpUzbYUZfUVfZry5tKrVq1jJPUyxhARQEQyzih1LtiyEplRL
dK319OMbk2bjyp27s6lDt2ohbEJkaCtEuoADCzbYLkAAAYYR742FuHFiQY4VK Yr5vBjy2kHa97M
uVe MHyJEvB712/mzqhTq5YUAuDoItxA4yUHd7Xt27gdkcZWEpMaF2FzCx9OvEvaiGAXzjahqrjz
59Cf7IbYG Rf5duwRd/OvXsMRa6ryzz3sKS7097Tq4eu8G9bhkf8DAIRYkJ9P/iu/11cH6Lr9f8A
BlicXR9ItRBCvnUiC3oCNuhgak39J95IF4C1nCcPZqghbhOowIFooxVyYUMblmhiYO2xkE2IIk53
y4kwxjhWOUSIpxyIZ/0n4448qjSEjsx9 MARsA0ySAgdMNjjkkzOYxccNhby2oftIXdPk1hmiZGC
1AU3ZCwdykaSlzgqqeWZaP5C4F0/eUJZTGnGKaeTxfBlQSCK2IMnZSSYOeefgLLmlZ1oIHhWocZ8
9UGgjDaKijmJwhYUNSPW5uilmEaiiGhAFUEkLJ6qwxCOQGZq6qmVOIDjlHeCsBgGLpJnyCd omrr
rT9YkORQTPz2xV6lkvAjrsQWi0VzmkQp5gv/7Rjr7LNArOmbl0GtSE6w0GarrQppbSKhrNgOWeu2
5JbLolqVnluLspiMa 67zt5pwlDJTXuCUfDmq 9ZtaDrlyEdYVcMNu7ua3CmX0hL0mfrbrrcHwUf
LDHCqoqazpcPmeFauBN3jClCQAVMy6TkHUFhKyNG7PHKWiJrDCHxtYEob/eBOo28icLhh8os97yk
wlO6s9xDbZz1hZ4 J32qtLLYONtWyp6n9NSX2rWqgeueMxPWJFLttaPDDop0hdNSleTXaMtJ408V
dA1TuhxxnPbcGwLd4jGkKToTz3T3vZ3d/rpCBruW m14jGG2sJe6b7sY6 GQr7cBDG2JbXbk/5iX
2AQMlqw6zGz2oWwE35mX3hngKBhjoVtrkW7665u1JoOk2n0OJ8Sw575efEZ7uBcbTKRRaX 6Fx8d
ra21nVEDRqx1y1NvFW789Lnx8/ngztPepT2iuU7991UBNAYTGVBIpAZnOM84 OznZk5 1JS2hAWe
e9/ /TndxEChed3DJxn4C6BmXCO8V9TLTXwBoAAXSBf61O5OoWlVNdLgqgmKbglDIB7qGMjBqqCl
QIhIxlMYsIFgBE8Br1LeAzfYwRbyxByUAYhpUngyCbjwhlYxW2jctjc0/IeFOAziUYD3P62ZQGbF
sJ8QlygPgMVCe eqjzv6USYlMvGKztjUXf OUDnbqRAJHwGRFbFIRl8krBOsgJKnMICsOsXkjGWM
40m0MUEzCKEajyMYvyAyRjn6ERe4W4Cv1kW4e/Hxj4gMCPGyp6xQfaePiYwka9qQDGr9pnx6U4ED
JcnJcCTOjbuBIguo1clSPsNxcGse1zwESVO6Eg lyuR4FkeOVr7yllx4ky53ycte7hKXwATkcdiV
CeitIEXBTKYpPtkiKWGMlF6xpTKnOYVYEROM0ASLNKnJzWjF8ovWUU5mNtnNcmpKP6A8IAKP8yJz
upMRxBPbAe1hR2GB4Z345MN95Hkx6rxNG7zLp0DvkLAfgnM8wwAjeGI20IbuwXOvkeEqxPj/xe5t
06EYPWI/QbhRlFmDkmsAxEUzStKZ5KhfDunoa0RFwJK6NJe2ONlB1/fFgM0UiC/NaQ0gpj6IGOZC
9OREDYfx0ZHqtKSKscyrLmMZX8biMoh5qlLldtSqHhM8D0MDZEhGnsOATFFGtapDAVK0NSRsaBbD
hmgmJ9a29kAbI0tpOMkjAS4mzK14DYImRIdVTvlGojbMq2BfYL2F W uhBwBRAfLWBQg721gNOI/
ixLQxlpWo7UTVZ7OZy97ovOyoAXEPd3oEoSyKSOfDa1q9XhE8qkUNFQJ62qnubnWjsg0hWyFbGcL
TGb2yWnNpMZueftKtqZOUXmDm2mJC9o2FLINTuuTFTuZe1mnWve616XuYBMAADvO3Ie7e6Vxi qT
zRfp5r1pnSde4ZOfwEpUxgHhxIncmtMShSWwNDkoZmycyrCSpJ5BLsyFyIrcNUSmLzvahEcSTJO4
4EcnsjhsJWIco4LQeJcaCSWT5tKhFRkZk9EIRTYwOqMbsVVEG6FpQSnyygs3ucXbAWsib/Rg1xbn
lV9OiU5SGl4uS0YnVQ4JYSzblCNZqb7x9KmQDhMmSXI4mJ9VylL4ypyLJmcpjS1KV7iy2KHaN5ZN
qUo8quIU9 CpKk3R01TKcdW8pvP/zZLgi1fj3BW5InLORUEmh UcE3ZuFs1nWYmXvczUkH5GR/20
Czf/kokGG OSaHHSkZf6ZHkE4lFO8iyTMYnYYUzppA2Sr5D1yqRRuMZLZ2qGoYQbVjPhxjUHimk7
cmFNu5CnyV2i52wJyhOJjikbjFiIXXn0UwuVWsnzjG DaPLhNEFpoOE4LGJ9BF/FTDi7paKtOaNs
DB9fyq6wLrSiY7mJMGVCShqp8I0KKmZLJ6nVEmmtWXvBV 5sqUiqcvJlsGPXVdCik0sVppaNkZJH
Yyk8HHKksBcsz0MjpNgSsjGkf8sdT2nitAXuzpmfWV1Us6pVvB5lI4YR6Q0NWBMzWtVPlZKpCvq6
9KCtFooyPoUiLJ2227qIFGjsCyBlKxuwJAlphi4tkdN6GJVG u5yyy3kAbe4V7G4DrCt7Z82gwvA
qM7QtIUFamLsY9eaCHV1bZmnfOc732sEBAA7
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

